# Daylab Jr. Question



## scrumytum (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi all.  I recently purchased a used Daylab Jr., and I am having some unexpected difficulties getting images with good color exposure.  I dont have a manual though, and it has been a few years since Ive worked with a Daylab.  Thus: I am wondering if someone can confirm the basic start here settings for me.  I am using 669 Film  am I correct in remembering that this is film type 2?  Also, I have all the color corrections set at 0 and the image comes out very, very blue.  Adjustment appears to have little effect.  Last question: good starting development time?  

  Any pointers would be much appreciated.  

  Note: I am using a slide that I have gotten good results with in the past.


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 13, 2007)

Not familiar with the machine but very cyan prints are usually down to chemical contamination, however, it could also be due to wrong settings with filtration, if you can dial in more yellow I'd suggest around the 20-30 mark to start. If this machine does it all from start to finish, (prints) then it will need set up for each individual film type, I used to hand print color and these would be the areas I'd be looking to. H


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2007)

First off, make sure you are using film that is at a comfortable room temperature - not straight out of the fridge or in a chilly environment. Type 669 is going to give a cyan cast when used at too cold a temperature.

I would agree to just dial in the filtration to rid yourself of the color cast. I doubt it's a matter of exposure time. In order to save expensive film tests, I highly recommend you expose only ONE print at zero filtration - then use viewing filters to determine what filtration you require before you expose another test print. A set of viewing filters is an invaluable tool for working with Daylabs. Don't go up in filtration with small steps - sometimes you have to add a _lot_ to see a color shift! Remember, too, that the more filtration you add the longer your exposure time will be.

Good luck!


----------

